# Cycling partner



## Margal (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello
I just started road cycling and love it but would be good to have and moe fun someone to ride with. I live in long Island and queens border in Lawrwnce. Was searching cycling clubs near my place but unfortunatly they are hour driving distance from me. I do not want to put my bike in the car and drive in the traffic and waist time in the morning. I see a few guys riding in my area sometimes but I do not want to stop them and ask if he wants to ride with me on weekends. So if you are interested please let me know. I can do 1to2 hour ride at 16-18 mph. 
Thanks


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

I've been looking for a cycling partner since i started cycling (about 9 years now). I have a couple of friends I ride with but it's never consistent. Good luck 

I don't live close to you..


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you tried going to your LBS and asking them if they know any group rides in the area?


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

On Saturday morning a group I ride with leave from little neck pkwy and LIE service road at 8am sharp.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Join a club and become a ride leader. Then you can schedule rides close to home. You get to select the course. You get the select the time. You get to select the pace.


----------



## Margal (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for all replies . It seam that the only option is to join the club and accept hour and half drive to get there and back home. Or can someone, how is familiar with 11559 recommend a club or relatively safe 20-30 mile road?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Local shops probably run group rides. I'd start there. If not, a club may be an option (Kissena is based in Queens and is one of lower NY's largest clubs) and often times clubs have riders from all over a larger area, so there may be club members closer to your house to ride with.

If both of those options fall through, use sites like MapMyRide to search for routes in your area posted by fellow cyclists. You can also use the bicycle function on GoogleMaps to explore some interesting, safer routes to/from towns in your area.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

You must drive really slow. There it's no way I can see that much traffic on early Saturday/Sunday morning to get to any group ride in 1.5h. Google some clubs and see they are really close.


----------

